# Looking for homestead communities in Ontario/Atlantic Canada



## Bkhidott (Aug 8, 2020)

Hello,

My partner and I are looking to gradually start homesteading, but realize that we need a good community around us with like-minded neighbors. We are still in the research, supply gathering, and skill-building phase, and we both just recently graduated university and are worried about the future in terms of currency crash and political unrest. We want to build a reasonably self-sustaining lifestyle where we can protect ourselves. We are currently city folks living in Central Ontario but are considering relocating in the province where we have family. We also always discuss moving to NB/NS as we've always loved the culture and environment out there.

We would like to be surrounded by those who live life the way it was meant to be, by growing our own food, building our own resources, managing our own waste, and taking control of our children's education down the line. 

We've done some online research to find communities without much success. Any direction would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## Northof49 (Mar 3, 2018)

We moved to rural NS. a little over a year ago from Southwestern Ontario. We are north of Amherst on the coast. Almost anywhere rural/farming area is very accommodating to homesteading lifestyle. Life here is much like it was in rural Ontario in the 1970's. Land and run down acreages are very affordable. About half the children in this area are home schooled.


----------



## BirdWatcher2477 (Sep 21, 2020)

Would $25,000 Canadian dollars buy some land in Canada? Land became very expensive and hard to find in the US since the pandemic.


----------



## MonikaP (Jul 26, 2021)

Bkhidott said:


> Hello,
> 
> My partner and I are looking to gradually start homesteading, but realize that we need a good community around us with like-minded neighbors. We are still in the research, supply gathering, and skill-building phase, and we both just recently graduated university and are worried about the future in terms of currency crash and political unrest. We want to build a reasonably self-sustaining lifestyle where we can protect ourselves. We are currently city folks living in Central Ontario but are considering relocating in the province where we have family. We also always discuss moving to NB/NS as we've always loved the culture and environment out there.
> 
> ...





Bkhidott said:


> Hello,
> 
> My partner and I are looking to gradually start homesteading, but realize that we need a good community around us with like-minded neighbors. We are still in the research, supply gathering, and skill-building phase, and we both just recently graduated university and are worried about the future in terms of currency crash and political unrest. We want to build a reasonably self-sustaining lifestyle where we can protect ourselves. We are currently city folks living in Central Ontario but are considering relocating in the province where we have family. We also always discuss moving to NB/NS as we've always loved the culture and environment out there.
> 
> ...


Hello! I came across your comment online and I wanted to reach out to you and see how its going with the homestead? My name is Monica and my husband's name is John and we have a son that is 14 months old and we were also looking to start/find like minded people in maybe starting some kind of community where we can live off the land. We are also very worried for the future and with what is happening in the world. Please let me know if you would like to connect and talk about some ideas etc. We are in the prepping stages right now. Possibly looking into buying a farm with 50+ acres where we can welcome other if need be etc. 

I'm not sure if this message will get to you and you messaged here about a year ago. 

Anyways hopefully talk to you soon


----------



## ShapiFamily (12 mo ago)

Hello, My name is Chi. Me and my husband decided to close up our business in the city and move to the countryside and try sustainability living off the grid, in Luapula, Zambia. Homesteading is not something very popular in our country, so it was quite a gamble. Anyone interested in moving here is welcome


----------



## Joel 2:32 (8 mo ago)

MonikaP said:


> Hello! I came across your comment online and I wanted to reach out to you and see how its going with the homestead? My name is Monica and my husband's name is John and we have a son that is 14 months old and we were also looking to start/find like minded people in maybe starting some kind of community where we can live off the land. We are also very worried for the future and with what is happening in the world. Please let me know if you would like to connect and talk about some ideas etc. We are in the prepping stages right now. Possibly looking into buying a farm with 50+ acres where we can welcome other if need be etc.
> 
> I'm not sure if this message will get to you and you messaged here about a year ago.
> 
> Anyways hopefully talk to you soon



Hi Monika

I am looking to network with people interested in homesteading or going off grid.
Are you still looking to start a homestead or grow a community to live on a farm?

I have been researching the subject over the last few months and only just found this site. 

I would like to talk with you and John
Be safe

Thank you for your time 
Joel


----------

